# Prüfung auf Leerzeichen in einem String Array



## orchid (4. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine String Array fields[]. In diesem String Array stehen Werte drin, die kein Leerzeichen enthalten dürfen. Mit der folgenden if-Abfrage wird nur abgefragt, ob das Feld ein Leerzeichen enthält, aber steht z.B. "ABC wert" drin, so ist das auch ein fehler, weil sich hier ein leerzeichen befindet. Ein anderer Fall wäre, wenn sich 2 oder mehr Leerzeichen darin befinden. Wie kann ich das abfangen? Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen! Danke schon mal im voraus!

if(fields[0].equals(" "){
    .... //fehlermeldung wird ausgegeben
}


----------



## Snape (4. November 2004)

Tach,
mit String habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, mit char geht es recht einfach, nur ' ' verwenden an Stelle von " ":


```
public class TrimStringTest
{

  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
    String myString = "A b C";
    int iIndexForSpace = myString.indexOf(' ');
    if ( iIndexForSpace != -1 )
    {
      System.out.println("Leerzeichen enthalten");
      System.out.println("erste Stelle: " + iIndexForSpace );
      System.out.println("---------------------");
    }
    
    for ( int i = 0; i < myString.length(); i++ )
    {
      if ( myString.charAt( i ) == ' ' )
        System.out.println("Leerzeichen bei " + i);
    }
  }
}
```

Output:

Leerzeichen enthalten
erste Stelle: 1
---------------------
Leerzeichen bei 1
Leerzeichen bei 3


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. November 2004)

Hallo!

... und so bekämst du die Leerzeichen raus...


```
/*
 * Created on 04.11.2004
 */
package de.tutorials;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 *
 */
public class Test45 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String[] array = {"ABC","DE F","GH I","J KL", " ", " MNO"};
        
        for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {
            array[i] = array[i].replaceAll(" ","");
            System.out.println(array[i]);
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## orchid (4. November 2004)

Hi Snape!
Danke, hat wunderbar geklappt!

Hi Thomas!
Das ist in meinem Fall grad nicht nötig, aber ich werds mir merken, sollte ich die Leerzeichen mal entfernen wollen! Danke trotzdem!


----------

